# porta bote?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

A few questions first are porta botes any good? I was looking for a fishing boat that I could haul around with my suvs or my small truck and I came across a Porta bote for a decent price and was wondering how good they are? Thanks for the input


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i saw a guy, no lie, 3 times your, and my size combined, get into a 10 footer.... the fold up type of boat, with a little 5 horse kicker and fish finder in NM and he was perfectly content.... he was carrying it in the back of his station wagon.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

repeter has one. Its fun. We lost a GIANT pike fishing from it last June. Its a good craft. He has an electric motor for his.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea I have an electric trolling motor for it as well as it will come with one as well I'm sorta nervous though the first trip with it will be with my bro in law who's bigger than me and one of his kids who is Frieking tiny so the balance may be off a bit but thanks guys you made me feel more comfortable about getting it


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I used to live in Southeast Alaska and there were guys that would take those little ten foot porta-boats out in the ocean. I wouldn't recommend that, but I was surprised at the water those guys used to take the porta-boats out in.
I was always funny to see them completly disappear in just 3 foot swells

No guts - No glory... I guess...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so basicly your saying there sturdy, well built and worth the money? 

on another note hows the water proof of it around the seams i still havent even looked at it yet a guy i know will sell it to me cheap


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

They are great for what they are intended for. I have a 12 foot boat my buddy has a 10 foot. I use a 5 hp and/or electric on mine, he uses an electric on his. They are sturdy. There is a 10 year "guarantee" against leaks, that said, mine leaks a bit but seems to seal up after being in the water for a little while. With the foam seats and foam along the sides they supposedly will not sink even full of water, I haven't tested that.

It's not easy to mount rod holders or a downrigger because the sides are just flexible enough to make it questionable. I do have rod holders mounted on the back with the solid board insert.

I actually took mine out to lone rock at Lake Powell and had to beat it back to shore when a storm started rolling in. It was no worse than being in a 14 foot aluminum fishing boat. I also used it down by Bullfrog in Stanton creek. Its great being able to put in where there is no boat ramp.

I wouldn't take it on Strawberry or get very far from shore on Utah Lake. It's great for Currant creek and I love using it at Fish Lake and Lower Bowns. I took it to Tibble Fork and Silver Lake Flats just using oars and the Grandkids loved it.

I often take my wife or two grankids out with me.

It isn't a "big Water" boat but works well for smaller lakes.

I bought mine used for $500. Feel free to pm with more questions.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

This forum is awsome I thank all of you for the input I am going to go puck up the boat tonight and get it out on Saturday at rockport I hope again thanks a ton for the input I have never even heard of these until a few months ago so I knew nothing about them at


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

let us know how it works


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

If you're concerned about it being waterproof, put it on some stands and put some water in it. Then watch for leaks especially out the back. The company recommends a specific product to seal the seams if needed. I can't remember what it is but you could call them and find out if you needed it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Doc said:


> It's not easy to mount rod holders or a downrigger because the sides are just flexible enough to make it questionable. I do have rod holders mounted on the back with the solid board insert.


so i guess a finder would be questionable as well then


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so i picked up the boat last night not really what i was expecting but actually looks reall good and stable going to try it tomarow at rockport hope it all goes well for us


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

So yesterday we took the porta bote out to rockport got it all put together got it on the water was very shocked and Surprised at the stability of it got the moter going and we were cruising around the lake although I think I need a bigger motor for it as the battery died after about 2.5 hours but wither oars in that boat its really easy to row without gettin tired I rowed it back from over by the boat ramp over to the day use parking areas with no problems or without having to stop and rest it just glides over the water so far very happy with it


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear that you like the boat.
You may not need a bigger motor.
You may need a better battery.
Have it looked at first.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> so i guess a finder would be questionable as well then


I use a Garmin 160 with a "gerry rigged" transducer setup. The transducer is supported on the back, the screen sets on my seat.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well the battery is brand new i picked it up friday morning before heading out i was thinking it just wasnt charged all the way or im to fat it had to work extra hard but then again i also had my bro in law and hes bigger than me so i will just try it out with just me on it and see what i can get from there thanks for all the help from everyone


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A larger motor will only draw more amps.
You may need a larger battery, or have 2 batteries.
The other answer would be a small. say 3 horse, gas motor.
Yes, boats can cost you some money.


----------

